# Russian Tortoise has Pneumonia :(



## bingbongbibidybobbo (May 12, 2012)

Hi all, i'm new to this forum so bear with me. I own a very small Russian Tortoise, as far as i know he's a year and a half old. He was captive bred and i have had him about 4 months. 2 months ago i had him to the vets as he was very lethargic and was always closing his eyes. I was told he had a chest infection and he recieved 4 Baytril injections over 2 weeks. He seemed 2 perk up and they discharged him. In the mean time he has again become lethargic and has started with a runny nose so this time i took him to a reptile vet. I have since found out he has pneumonia as the initial chest infection never cleared  he has had to have a feeding tube fitted to his neck that goes into his stomach and has had to have several xrays and blood tests. I am so worried for him. He has 0.1ml of oral baytril daily and he is back at the vets in a few days 4 the blood test results and a check up. I am wanting as much advice as i can get please on any of the subjects i have mentioned. I have also been given reptoboost 2 soak him in but at the minute i dont want to bother him too much as he has had a rough couple of days. Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 12, 2012)

Hi there, Bingbongbibiddybobbo:

What an interesting username!

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

I don't know how sick your tortoise was, because I can only go by what you've told us here in writing. But my first impression of what you've told us is, "Wow...that's overkill." 

Tortoises can go a very long time without eating. In my opinion, a feeding tube at this stage of the game wasn't warranted. But like I said...I didn't see the tortoise.

Is the tortoise at home, or at the vet's? If at home, then warm up the habitat so that it stays all over around 80F degrees day and night. The best thing for a tortoise with a respiratory infection is to heat him up.

Baytril is the antibiotic of choice for respiratory infections in tortoises, and it usually is administered every other day for 10 days, or every day for 5 days. 

I don't know anything about Reptoboost, but if its just an additive to the soaking water, I'd go ahead and soak him per the vet's instructions. Antibiotics are pretty harsh on a tortoise's system and kidneys, and soaking is really a must during treatment. Too bad if he doesn't like it. Do it anyway.

What would you like us to call you?

...and may we know where appx. in the world you are?


----------



## bingbongbibidybobbo (May 12, 2012)

Hi there, call me Gemma. He has a feeding tube because the vet says it will be a lot less stressful to admin the antibiotics that way and also so he he gets plenty of nourisment while he's recovering. I'm from sheffield in the uk. He is still eating normally though up 2 now, thanks for the reply, i'l soak him for a good 20 mins or so in the morning. The temps are as they shud be, hes lovely and warm and he does seem comfortable.


----------



## CLMoss (May 12, 2012)

Good luck with your tortoise. C


----------



## bingbongbibidybobbo (May 13, 2012)

Thank you, hes sleepy this morning, had his meds and his feed and water flush. Tried him with some lettuce but he's not interested. I'm going to soak him before his next feed and hopefully that might perk him up. On the plus side though he's pooped so thats good


----------



## bingbongbibidybobbo (May 14, 2012)

He's eaten 4 dandilion leaves today, i think he's on the mend


----------



## bingbongbibidybobbo (May 19, 2012)

Hi all, got an update on Mort. Hes back at the vets in 2 weeks but his appetite is back and hes still on the antibiotics (baytril) orally, well through the tube daily (0.1ml) to clear the confirmed pneumonia. The only thing is that his stools are mucousy? Could this be the antibiotics?


----------



## cemmons12 (May 19, 2012)

I would have to say the same thing as Yvonne, keeping the temps up would be best for sure! That is a lot more important then some people think or they just plain dont know. Good luck!


----------



## bingbongbibidybobbo (May 19, 2012)

His temps are nice and high, hes lovely and cosy. I guess it just takes time for torts to get better, the vet says thats the problem with them. They can get poorly quickly but because they have a sliw metabolism it takes ages to get better


----------



## JoesMum (May 19, 2012)

Joe took about 6 months to recover from his respiratory infection fully.

He was properly ill for about a month, but just took his time to get back his normal stomping, butting self.


----------



## cemmons12 (May 19, 2012)

I got super lucky I guess. Cooper had 5 total shots give'n everyother day for his URI. He was back to normal in about 2-3 weeks! I'm so glad it didn't take him long to get better. Hope yours get well soon!


----------



## bingbongbibidybobbo (May 19, 2012)

Thank you, knowing orher torts have got through stuff like this helps


----------



## bingbongbibidybobbo (Jun 1, 2012)

He back at the vets in 3 weeks now for chest xrays to make sure etherythings cleared up and hopefully he can have hos feeding tube out then aswell  hes such a trooper


----------



## lynnedit (Jun 2, 2012)

bingbongbibidybobbo said:


> He back at the vets in 3 weeks now for chest xrays to make sure etherythings cleared up and hopefully he can have hos feeding tube out then aswell  hes such a trooper



That's great news, you have done a very good job taking care of him. The mucousy stools could indeed be due to the antibiotics.
Another good reason to soak: the Reptoboost has probiotics in it, which could help him recover from these effects. 
Make sure the water is definitely on the warm side, don't let him cool off in the bath.
Sounds like a strong little guy; cute face in the pic.


----------



## bingbongbibidybobbo (Jun 22, 2012)

Well another update on Mort. His lungs still arnt cleared up so looking at another 6wks on the oral baytril, which also means another 6wks of his tube  his lungs are a lot lot better but not quite there yet


----------



## lynnedit (Jun 22, 2012)

He is a trooper, at least he is heading in the right direction!


----------



## bingbongbibidybobbo (Jun 22, 2012)

He still manages to eat plenty though!!!! Lol! Well i'm saying he's a he, no one knows yet, still too young. Mort could be Mortisha


----------



## lynnedit (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow. amazing.


----------



## bingbongbibidybobbo (Jul 9, 2012)

Off to the vets again. Morts just had his morning soak and vomitted  was off his food yesterday. Just hope his feeding tube hasn't moved


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 9, 2012)

How is he doing?


----------



## bingbongbibidybobbo (Jul 10, 2012)

Hes fine. The vet seems 2 think he'd become constipated and overeaten. Hea been fine since, no further vomiting. Had a nice big poo last night! Lol! Gunna soak twice a day this week, it wont hurt. We just seem 2 bw taking 1 step forward and 2 steps back


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 10, 2012)

any further word on when the tube comes out? has he gained weight (perhaps not after the poo  )


----------



## bingbongbibidybobbo (Jul 10, 2012)

Looks like another 4 weeks  he's gained a little weight but not as much as he should but he's sooo active! He never sits still, he's always on the move which is good, shows he's getting better. He's gained about 20g since having the tube fitted etc. He eats on his own tho, he's always picking and as soon as he sees dandelions he munches the lot!


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 10, 2012)

Well that sounds promising. Just more healing time...


----------



## bingbongbibidybobbo (Jul 25, 2012)

Well back to the vets in the morning, Mort has decided to pull his feeding tube out! The little bugger!


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 25, 2012)

How is he doing overall?


----------



## bingbongbibidybobbo (Jul 26, 2012)

Hes seems fine, hes eating, hes very active. Its just imposible to give him his meds now without the tube :/


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 26, 2012)

That's great news about his appetite and activity, though. I guess he is fiesty enough to get the tube out.
You may have mentioned; how much longer does he have to get the meds?


----------



## bingbongbibidybobbo (Aug 8, 2012)

Hes back at the vets 2moro for chest xrays and hopefully he should b all clear 2 stop the baytril. He hates having it squirted in his mouth but he pulled the tune out, the little bugger. Since then though hes put on 8grams


----------



## lynnedit (Aug 8, 2012)

Here's hoping! Amazing little guy.


----------



## bingbongbibidybobbo (Aug 9, 2012)

Well hes put on another 5grams and his xrays r fine. Hes been discharged from the vets  just cant believe its cost me Â£850 in vets bills since this all started :/


----------



## lynnedit (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm happy for both of you! Well, not your wallet, but they get under your skin so what else could you do?


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 9, 2012)

Good to read the good news! Not sure what your cost was in american money, but Coopers vet bill was right at $350. But I gave him his shots when he was sick, he didnt have to have the tube. Just glad your guy is doing good now!


----------



## bingbongbibidybobbo (Aug 9, 2012)

At a guess i'd say about $1250


----------



## CLMoss (Aug 9, 2012)

Very kind of you to take such good care of your little tortoise. ~C


----------



## bingbongbibidybobbo (Aug 10, 2012)

I dont mind that hes cost me a fortune though, his health and happiness is more important and you cant put a price on that. I just love how he stomps up to me when i bring him his morning greens  Hes got such a spring in his step now


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 10, 2012)

bingbongbibidybobbo said:


> At a guess i'd say about $1250


Ouch! I will have to kiss Cooper for not costing me that much!  Altho I would have paid it if needed be.


----------



## lynnedit (Aug 10, 2012)

bingbongbibidybobbo said:


> I dont mind that hes cost me a fortune though, his health and happiness is more important and you cant put a price on that. I just love how he stomps up to me when i bring him his morning greens  Hes got such a spring in his step now


----------

